
Fresh Grad’s Compensation in Silicon Valley - erikgaas
https://medium.com/swlh/fresh-grads-compensation-in-silicon-valley-3d694cb3ae59
======
ternaus
I am the author of the article.

If you find inaccuracies feel free to comment. I wrote the text based on how
it looks from my eyes and it could be heavily biased.

I would be also happy to answer the questions here, if needed.

